# Meguiars wash and wax anywhere



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone use this? I live in a flat so could be useful to me


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Not used it, but seems quite expensive for cost per application.. Maybe try optimum no-rinse, or get to a local jet wash with the goodies and drying towel and some q.d.


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

After a couple of YouTube videos I took a punt, I was quite sceptical but it's left me surprised.

Below are a couple of before/after. This took half hour and I used a third of the bottle, could easily have used less though.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

President Swirl said:


> Not used it, but seems quite expensive for cost per application.. Maybe try optimum no-rinse, or get to a local jet wash with the goodies and drying towel and some q.d.


But the professional version direct from Meguiars, it dilutes 4:1.


----------



## V8 JEFF (Sep 18, 2006)

I used this on my last Euro trip this summer. Far better than Showroomshine as overspray doesn't show up the same if you're in a hurry - or like me doing it in an underground carpark in Austria! Got 3 washes out of it on the trip and I'd say there's enough left for another 2. Not bad for £11.59...


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I use this when I am at a car show and imo it works great and gives a great shine good product if your in a hurry but would not recommend it if your car is really dirty


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Use Megs D114 and D115 The D115 is the professional version of express Wash and wax and when can be mixed at 4:1 or more depending on water hardness use this when dusty or bird booms have a bottle mixed in boot


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

QPRsteve said:


> After a couple of YouTube videos I took a punt, I was quite sceptical but it's left me surprised.
> 
> Below are a couple of before/after. This took half hour and I used a third of the bottle, could easily have used less though.


Can you let me know how many microfibre cloths you got through?

I'm just worried, how do you know its 'clean' before you buff, do you do a second spray, wipe that, and if its 'clean' you can buff? How did you judge it?

Thanks


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

doesnt this cause marring?i like the idea but im abit sceptical........


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't tried it on really dirty car and not sure that i would. But i keep a bottle in my and my girlfriend's car for Seagull dropping emergencies. 

It always does the job and smells great too.

I also take it to car shows and when i get there give the car a once over, as already prepped and still 'clean' when i get there. Its good for soaking grubby alloys too (once cool) prior to polishing etc. 

So i am really using it as a quick detailer+

Recommend it. :thumb:


----------

